# Gaps between siblings?!



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

My DD is nearly 3 and i REALLY want to have another baby BUT finacially we are not able to and it looks like this might not change for a couple of yrs. 
My worry is the gap between trying for another, i dont mind the age gap between the kids its my age and the one ovary i have. Im 32/33 and ok not that old its just the what if my ovary decides to pack in beofre then and how long would it take for my body to let me get pregnant again. 
We were lucky with DD and got lucky on our 2nd cycle   

DH is a star and would love nothing more than to say lets just go for it but one of us has to what the money and im useless  
Im just worried that if we never even try i will always regret it and i DONT want it to end up with me blaming DH   

I really wondered if there was any of you who had there 2nd/3rd child with a gap bigger than 4/5yrs and how many cycles it took for it to work? 

Thanks for reading and hopefully its not just a load of old waffle


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi magoo im the same as u we so want another child but its going to be another 18 months till we can get the money togeather we could get a loan but we said we dont want to get into debt for something that may never happen.We decided to save steadily so ds wont miss out on treats and little holidays.I wouldnt worry too much about your age your still young, i had ds from my 2nd ivf when i was 26 he is 8 now. I have since shared my eggs and had 3 goes sadly all bfn mind i have recently found out the clinics success rates are very poor.My fertility is just as good now for ivf as it was when i had ds still getting same quantity of eggs on my last go in 2006 as i did in 1998.To give u an idea you could get your fsh checked out.good luck

luv gac xxxx


----------

